# My Standardbred (roached back or not?)



## Sugarcube (Dec 29, 2010)

I recently adopted this beautiful 8 year old ex pacer. Freya has a temperament to die for, just so calm and willing! And needless to say that she is going amazingly under saddle... But I've noticed that her back looks very straight compared to my friend's horses (they live in the same paddock). She is not in any sort of pain as I always massage her back before and after a ride and get no response, just her being relaxed and slightly leaning onto me to get more pressure  So, here's the photos! Please note she looks quite skinny as she's only just been rescued and is now on expensive conditioning pellets, and of course the classic chaff, jockey oats, linseed and minerals and endless quality hay supply. 

























Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The pictures don't show a reached back, only a straight one. She's pretty , and not so terribly thin, either


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Do you have a pic of her standing at least semi-square that's taken from the side? There's something in that pic of her walking that's bothering me about her back/hind that I can't quite put my finger on...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sugarcube (Dec 29, 2010)

That's all the photos I have from her without the saddle on so far... I managed to get her to canter up the hill for the first time this morning and she did it so smoothly!

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I can't really tell from those photos of she has a bump along her back or not - I don't think she's roach back based off them but she does lack topline from needing to carry more weight and build up some muscle


----------



## Sugarcube (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys, she certainly does lack topline (I can feel her bony back when we ride bareback) but I am feeding her very well so I'm hoping to see improvement. What is the best feed to help them gain weight fast?

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Sounds from your first post that you are on top of the weight building, as much hay as she wants, plus the extras, it was fun translating them, Aussies use words that I am familiar with from the UK, Linseed is flax here in North America.....

I take it that you have checked her worm burden and wormed if needed, and also had her teeth checked? Those things make sure that all that good grub actually get used properly.

She looks to have good enough weight that you can be doing work with her to help her build muscle at the same time.


----------



## Sugarcube (Dec 29, 2010)

Haha, sorry I forgot to mention I'm in Australia 

She's had her teeth done a week ago but I'm actually not sure about when she was wormed last, I better get on to that asap, thanks for the tip!

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Pacers move differently from trotters and they develop a different topline. The trotters are more high headed and hollow backed. Trotting is tougher on the front joints whereas pacing is tougher on the hocks. This was told me by a groomsman at the track. It will take time but as the horse is worked in a correct frame, a slow process, it's top line will change.


----------

